# 9" vs 11" efficiency...



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

To properly answer your question we would need to know your battery configuration and you expected continuous power you need.

But unless you are pumping more than 1000A through the motor then a warp 9 would be better than a warp 11 due to - less weight, less bulk, less $, more acceleration, and more transmission friendly torque curve.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Larger motors are generally more efficient, but in the case of Warp motor, I think they work hard on the efficiency of the W9 more than on the others motors because actually the W9 and the W11 have approximally the same peak efficiency (88-89%) at 1 or 2 % close.

So don't worry and take the motor who weight 70 lbs less....


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the answer, guys. That's what I needed to know.


----------

